# Got talked into camping at pleasant lake...



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

Evening, ladies and gents

So I got talked into going to pleasant lake to camp for memorial day. I've never been over that way to fish before, is there any good trout water over that way? I would love to put a couple over the fire if anything is in season. I know the grand isn't too far away from there, but I've never fished that far up.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Are you talking about Pleasant Lake, north of Jackson? If so, good luck finding any trout water around there.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

carp are euro trout


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

MEL said:


> Are you talking about Pleasant Lake, north of Jackson? If so, good luck finding any trout water around there.


Unfortunately you’re talking about the right place. There’s a few rivers part of the grand river watershed that are designated streams but they’re a little bit of a drive. Thanks for the info!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

There's a couple lakes in jackson co that they stock with rainbows


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

scooter_trasher said:


> There's a couple lakes in jackson co that they stock with rainbows


Do you know which ones off hand?


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

Farwell and Swain lakes have been stocked with rainbow trout


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

There's a brook that got stocked with browns not really supposed to mention names on here but its probably on the inland trout stream and lake map but I couldn't find it just by looking at the normal google maps.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Google the Michigan Fish Stocking Database and search by county and species. Lots of good info in there.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought there were some trout in the some of the lakes along the US12 corridor around the junction of M50.....out by the speedway - about 30 min drive or so from where you are camping?? that link above may help.......


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Allen Lake in Irish hills was stocked a few times. It's a small weedy lake..have bluegill fished it, never targeting trout, supposedly they are there..


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

another idea is to try going into a sporting goods store where they sell the books that have the lakes of SE Michigan - they list in there all the lakes in the area and what they have surveyed.....glance thru it for 10-20 min (if you don't want to purchase it) and it will show you what species are in what lake, and the sizes, where launches are, etc.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

love2fish93 said:


> Evening, ladies and gents
> 
> So I got talked into going to pleasant lake to camp for memorial day. I've never been over that way to fish before, is there any good trout water over that way? I would love to put a couple over the fire if anything is in season. I know the grand isn't too far away from there, but I've never fished that far up.


Rule #1. Never camp on a holiday weekend in anything other than a secluded rustic camp. You'll never get any sleep because of the loud partiers. Ear plugs can help unless they're busting fireworks.

Rule #2, never try to fish on a holiday weekend unless you get in and out early and beat the crowds or have a quiet secret spot.

Rule #3, if you're committed to camping and fishing on a holiday weekend like you are and don't have a safe place to go, try Wisers Very Old Canadian whisky. It goes down like water and you'll sleep great and not even care if you catch any fish all weekend.

Sent in humor and seriousness too. Holiday weekend are the worst camping trips I've ever had and I do LOVE camping!!!


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

6Speed said:


> Rule #1. Never camp on a holiday weekend in anything other than a secluded rustic camp. You'll never get any sleep because of the loud partiers. Ear plugs can help unless they're busting fireworks.
> 
> Rule #2, never try to fish on a holiday weekend unless you get in and out early and beat the crowds or have a quiet secret spot.
> 
> ...


Wisers is good, I’ve got a bottle of monkey shoulder for the crowd but I intend to spend some time with my bottles of green and yellow spot that weekend after I beach the kayak for the night. I really don’t plan to sleep a whole lot anyway, they had to have electricity and a bathroom but women will be women. I wanted to find a quiet corner of a state park somewhere up north. It’s so hard to get people to understand that the weaker the cell signal is, the stronger the connection gets.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

MISTURN3 said:


> another idea is to try going into a sporting goods store where they sell the books that have the lakes of SE Michigan - they list in there all the lakes in the area and what they have surveyed.....glance thru it for 10-20 min (if you don't want to purchase it) and it will show you what species are in what lake, and the sizes, where launches are, etc.


And then when your done you can go to Starbucks and lounge around, use it for an office meeting, enjoy the wifi and not buy anything, end out the day by going to a restaurant just after closing time and complain that they wont let you in while they have people finishing their meals!!


----------



## Allen Morgan (May 13, 2018)

6Speed said:


> Rule #1. Never camp on a holiday weekend in anything other than a secluded rustic camp. You'll never get any sleep because of the loud partiers. Ear plugs can help unless they're busting fireworks.
> 
> Rule #2, never try to fish on a holiday weekend unless you get in and out early and beat the crowds or have a quiet secret spot.
> 
> ...


Set up a lawn chair, camera tripod, and a video camera under a shade tree within sight of a launch ramp. Keep a cooler full of beer handy.

It's been years since I've been to Pleasant, but I think the launch is on the south side of the lake, not at the camp.

Swain's Lake has a campground, w/ electricity and showers, plus the lake is stocked with trout. However, it is a very popular lake, and might already be fully booked.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

love2fish93 said:


> Evening, ladies and gents
> 
> So I got talked into going to pleasant lake to camp for memorial day. I've never been over that way to fish before, is there any good trout water over that way? I would love to put a couple over the fire if anything is in season. I know the grand isn't too far away from there, but I've never fished that far up.


How was camp?


----------

